# Hunters Helping Farmers



## reelx11 (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone had luck using the application to hunt hogs?


----------



## DoubleFive (Dec 10, 2014)

I signed up but have never heard anything.  I assume that some counties will be more affected than others.  Also I am sure it depends on how many farmers sign up for help.  Good luck w/ it.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 10, 2014)

Never heard of anyone being able to use. Not to many farmers going to allow strangers on thier land, especially when there are a lot of folks out there who will pay to hunt. I dont charge folks to hunt my farm, but I am VERY leary of letting strangers on it.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Not a word but I expected it in the area I live.


----------



## kowboy72 (Dec 31, 2014)

*App?*

What APP?


----------



## larryb (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't heard a word either......


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 31, 2014)

Notta.


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 31, 2014)

nothing...


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wish they would let you select a travel option instead of registering you in the county you live in. Don't think there are many farmers, much less hogs, in Cobb...


----------



## 660griz (Dec 31, 2014)

ryanh487 said:


> Wish they would let you select a travel option instead of registering you in the county you live in.



Exactly. I would travel to help a farmer out.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Dec 31, 2014)

ryanh487 said:


> Wish they would let you select a travel option instead of registering you in the county you live in. Don't think there are many farmers, much less hogs, in Cobb...



Plus, you can't legally shoot a gun outdoors in Cobb county.


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never heard anything either.


----------



## JustinDeerSlayer (Jan 4, 2015)

Haven't heard anything ether


----------



## Greg49 (Jan 4, 2015)

nothing hear


----------



## frankwright (Jan 4, 2015)

You will never hear anything. Even if a farmer is loosing crops and fields to hogs the chances of him letting you hunt are very slim, even if you offer to pay.
Just the way things are.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Frank is right. I live close to many farmers and they complain about crop damage but they still will not let anyone hunt. Has a lot to do with people abusing the land when they do hunt. Leaving trash and also leaving gates open ruins it for everybody else.


----------



## mcclurej73 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nothing either


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2015)

Nothing here either


----------



## Curtis (Jan 8, 2015)

Haven't heard a thing. Well, it was a nice idea, I guess.


----------



## tmullins (Jan 11, 2015)

Not a word ....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2015)

I would think farmers already have a list a mile long of friends and family and neighbors already wanting to hunt. I have to see it to believe them letting strangers come and hunt.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jan 12, 2015)

i haven't heard either but my bet would be DNR is getting ready for the explosion in the hog population. An already growing population and all those acorns this year could bring out the underlying problem here in Ga.  Now we see hogs as something to go hunt for fun. In reality i'd say for one kill 10 more are born or posibly at a higher rate.  Could be an epidemic in the coming years like Texas. Texas has a new program paying hunters still trying to reduce the numbers.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 12, 2015)

*DNR - Getting Ready ???*



1222DANO said:


> i haven't heard either but my bet would be DNR is getting ready for the explosion in the hog population. An already growing population and all those acorns this year could bring out the underlying problem here in Ga.  Now we see hogs as something to go hunt for fun. In reality i'd say for one kill 10 more are born or posibly at a higher rate.  Could be an epidemic in the coming years like Texas. Texas has a new program paying hunters still trying to reduce the numbers.



DNR-Getting Ready ?  I think that would be great-However-not holding my breath on it.....Just Sayin' !!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 12, 2015)

Im always looking to help fellow hunters out by coming and killing the coon on their deer clubs to. Just so yall know. Im free pretty much any time wed-fri after this weekend.


----------



## Brooks Family Farm (Jan 12, 2015)

*Farmers/Landowners Don't Want Our Help - Just Our Money*

See My Other Thread Posted Earlier: 15,000 hunters signed up and only 10 Farmers/Landowners.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jan 12, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> DNR-Getting Ready ?  I think that would be great-However-not holding my breath on it.....Just Sayin' !!




True dat, but when it comes to pushing pencils and papers they do a pretty good job lately. don't know how many surveys but theres been alot.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 12, 2015)

I agree never put any laws on the books with any strength to hammer these clowns that have polluted the woods with these hogs. With there redneck stocking programs.( go back 15 years around this area no wild hogs to speak of now there everywhere places they have nevr been


----------

